# Bursting with pride



## baby.love

Yes this is a proud mummy thread i'm afraid :haha:

Today Ethan (who has autism) came home with a book bag full of Xmasy stuff, amongst it was an Xmas card that HE had made and HE had written us a message in it :cloud9: At the start of YR1 he couldnt write anything but his name.. I sobbed when i read it, i'm so proud of him..

The message was

To Mum and Dad, From Ethan :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

He has also made a dec for the tree and a clay candle holder!

Definitely in a festive mood now x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

How lovely xxxx


----------



## Wobbles

:cloud9:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Are you going to frame it hun x


----------



## baby.love

Its going in my memory box :cloud9: I keep getting teary when i look at it xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aww its such a massive achievement x


----------



## mummy3

Thats lovely:cloud9:


----------

